# Ironite...in my car



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

Not sure where this post belongs...

Ran to HD to grab some more mulch and picked up a couple bags of ironite. Unbeknownst to me there was a window ice scraper in the trunk, and it sliced open a bag. I vacuumed everything up that I could see (took a solid hour). Then I blew everything out of the trunk the vacuum wouldn't get with the leaf blower. I'm sure some granules got under the plastic storage compartments in the trunk (Ford Expedition Max).

Should I be concerned about this rusting my frame under where the plastic storage compartments are?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

I dont know. How does it look now?


----------

